# altavoces traseros con subwoofer



## alruedas (Abr 2, 2007)

buenas soy nuevo en este foro.os queria hacer una preguntilla,supongo que mas de uno me dejareis muchas cosas claras.
Necesito saber si puedo conectar los altavoces traseros de mi coche con un subwoofer?
los altavoces son los dos de 25wat cada uno,el subwoofer no se exactamente los wattios,y el radio es un pioneer de 50x4.necesito saber si puedo conectar los traseros y el sub juntos sin poner etapa.gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 8, 2007)

hola 

pues te cuento que lòs pioneer que disen 50wx4 o 52wx4 traen realmente 22w y para un sub es muy poca potencia pero la salida del estereo es de 4 OHM si especificas de cuanta impedancia son  los parlantes que tienes talvez te podamos ayudar un poco mas  saludos


----------



## fgeminis (Abr 9, 2007)

te comento lo que hice y la pregunta es casi la misma q la mia en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/pregunta-sobre-modo-trimodo-salida-6944/
existe un modo trimodo, pero hay q ver si los estos estereos son compatibles con ese modo.-


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 9, 2007)

los pionner traen una salida RCA que la señal ya es filtrada y es solamente para bajos es como las targetas de computadoras 5.1 qu traen para los 5 satelites y uno independiente para el subwoofer saludos


----------



## alruedas (Abr 9, 2007)

os agradezco muchisimo que me hayais contestado,primero los altavoces son de 4 ohm cada uno el radio es un 50x4 mosfet que da algo mas de`potencia.
que quieres decir que puedo conectar directamente el subwoofer a la salida rca??
gracias.saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 9, 2007)

hola

el rca biene para subwoofer esta claro pero es una señal filtrada para bajos es para que uno le ponga un amplificador y un parlante esa es la funcion del rca..

los de 50wx4 es una mentira de la fabrica ya que en las especificaciones del integrado de potencia disen 50w pero en realidad dan 22w en graves o sea que le puedes poner el subwoofer en paralelo con el parlante de 4 ohm solamente que si el subwoofer es de 4ohm quedaria una impedancia de 2ohm y tendrias que controlarle la temperatura al integrado ya que al ser menos impedancia produce una inestabilidad termica pero no es combeniente arriesgar un estereo por solamente escuchar un poquito mas fuerte en fin lo mas combeniente seria desconectar un parlante de los 6x9 y dejar solamente el subwoofer en un canal saludos


----------



## fgeminis (Abr 10, 2007)

yo puse los dos parlantes traseros de 4 ohms conectados en serie "no en paralelo" en un canal dando una resistencia de 8 ohms permitida por el estereo y en el otro canal le di el subwoffer solito de 4 ohms permitida por el equipo, y suena muy bien.
Ojo con poner en paralelo los parlantes " 2 ohms" pq el estereo va trabajar exigido y va calentar.


----------



## alruedas (Abr 15, 2007)

muchisimas gracias a todos,probare de conectar los altavoces en serie y el sub en el otro canal,ya os dire que tal suena.saludos


----------



## alruedas (Abr 16, 2007)

he conectado los 2 traseros en serie,y el subwoofer,y suena mucho mejor,pero le saco poco rendimiento al woofer porque es de 500 w y el radio no le da chicha,parece que al conectar los altavoces en serie distorsionen menos.conclusion estoy contento porque tengo lo que buscaba...+ bajos.gracias a todos.saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 19, 2007)

fgeminis dijo:
			
		

> yo puse los dos parlantes traseros de 4 ohms conectados en serie "no en paralelo" en un canal dando una resistencia de 8 ohms permitida por el estereo y en el otro canal le di el subwoffer solito de 4 ohms permitida por el equipo, y suena muy bien.
> Ojo con poner en paralelo los parlantes " 2 ohms" pq el estereo va trabajar exigido y va calentar.



¿A que le llama sonar bien? Haciendo eso es verdad que no va a estropear la radio, pero se está desvirtuando el sonido al 100%, la imagen stereo, un 0 Patatero. Eso sin pensar que un woofer ni se entera con 20W, suponiendo que el stereo sea de buena calidad, ya que hay autorradios que apenas suministran 10W rms.

Adquiera un amplificador de 4 canales y conecte bien las cosas... ahorrará tiempo y satisfaccion personal. Lo demás es sonido mugre.


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 19, 2007)

hola no es por nada pero su mensaje me parece que hiere ala persona que mando el mensaje de que los conecto en serie si a el le parece que suena bien LISTO bien por el pero usted no a escuchado el sonido que realmente da y esta especulando haciedo un gran agujero en todo lo que a hecho el,tenga en cuenta que el estereo suena bien para los oidos de el para los demas bueno.... para el suena bien y no hace falta que para que suene bien tenga que ser un hi fi SON LOS OIDOS DE EL asi que respetemos la opinion de nuestro amigo saludos


----------



## fgeminis (Abr 20, 2007)

el tema de hacer sonar el subwoffer o sea aumentar los bajos atras, ya se q estereo atras no le va sonar "adelante si", la verdad es dificil escuchar en estereo adentro de un habitaculo "hablo de los traseros", los delanteros si se nota el sonido estereo igualmente, tire una solucion y le dio resultado.


----------



## fgeminis (Abr 20, 2007)

alruedas dijo:
			
		

> he conectado los 2 traseros en serie,y el subwoofer,y suena mucho mejor,pero le saco poco rendimiento al woofer porque es de 500 w y el radio no le da chicha,parece que al conectar los altavoces en serie distorsionen menos.conclusion estoy contento porque tengo lo que buscaba...+ bajos.gracias a todos.saludos.


me alegro q lo solucionaste, ya sabes q conectar en serie dos parlantes es unir un positivo de un parlante con un negativo del otro parlante y los libres conectas como corresponde al equipo osea  positivo libre del parlante con salida positiva del equipo  y neg libre del parlante con salida neg del equipo.     saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (May 4, 2007)

gastonsj,, el otro comñaero que pone su opinion tiene razón...aparte de que tambien es un punto de vista, y si se molesto en pedir ayuda en el foro supongo que espra recibir una respuesta buena y que los consejos que se le den sean lo mejor posibles, siendo asi tecnicdeso tiene razon...no se puede conectar un subwoofer con 2o watts de un radio...todo woofer o subwoofer necesita un amplificador siempre, amenos que se quiera un sonido realmente malo.


----------



## rampa (May 5, 2007)

coincido con tecnic y con pablo... es su punto de vista... y siempre hay que sacar de lo bueno y lo malo el lado positivo.

Por mi parte creo que no solo no va a mejorar sino que va a empeorar... mi consejo que te hagas un amplificador chiquito tipo 40w para laimentar el subwoofer.

Suerte.


----------



## gaston sj (May 6, 2007)

pero desde cuando 20w no es una señal amplificada¿??????????? desde cuando 2w no es una señal amplificada no solo cuando es un amplificador de 40 o 50w es una señal amplificada,le comento por si no sabe el señor pablo 16 que 2w es una señal amplificada y la mayoria de los autoestereos traen amplificador y para escuchar los bajo no se nesesita una gran potencia es egun el oido que lo escuche no se olbiden que con 20w no ban a romper las lunetas del carro y no se crean que yo le dije al amigo que empezo el post que no le iba a servir solamente apoye la respuesta del amigo fgeninis ya que le dijo que pusiera dos en serie y el otro canal al subwofer saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 11, 2007)

Gaston me parece que alguna vez ya tuvimos unos roces con el tema calidad/potencia/prestaciones/marcas/hifimugre. Efectivamente todas las señales son señales amplificadorfcadas, hasta las de un rca.

Con 20W de un autorradio, un Woofer Actúa a Full range, o lo que es lo mismo, no es woofer.  Has oido un 12" alimentado con 15 o 20W rms? Si lo pruebas, verás que aparte de dar ruído, da risa.

Un Equipo que se precie debe tener un poco de dinámica, y jamas trabajar al límite. Cualquier woofer de 4Ohm de media calidad, tipo PIONEER, TSW306, KENWOOD, ALPINE, tiene unos 200W rms. Para tener buen rendimiento y dar una buena presión acustica dentro de un habitáculo de coche, debe tener un buen recinto acústico, que está sobre los 27/34 Lts.  La sensación de subgraves controlada, se nota cuando lo alimentamos con 100W rms como mínimo, AUNQUE LO TENGAMOS FUNCIONANDO AL 10% DE LA POTENCIA TOTAL. La música demanda picos. Y solo los hay si la etapa de potencia es capaz de suministrarlos con fluidez.


Por supuesto un buen sistema de audio dentro del vehículo debe tener unos sistemas de medias y altas frecuencias de calidad. Por ej. unos 6"+tw de vias separadas en las puertas delanteras y posteriores.  Si preservamos la simetría, tendremos una imagen Stereo casi perfecta. Este es uno de los montajes con bandeja de los ultimos que he realizado en el taller:






Los mejores premios en calidad de sonido y en dinámica se obtienen sin bandeja de altavoces, aunque la gente se empeñe en querer bandejas posteriores. Yo no soy partidario.

Una bandeja de altavoces aumenta la presión acústica en el coche, pero no da mas calidad.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 12, 2007)

muy buen trabajo tecnicdeso     saludos


----------



## CLaP (Sep 1, 2007)

buena onda!! q bueno quedo... 

mas fotos (?) jaja re vicio 

puedes decir q marcas de parlantes has puesto??

bah en realidad, si no es mucho pedir, cantidad de parlantes, tanto adelante como atras con sus modelos respectivos..

me ha gustodo como quedo...


----------

